# Drawing + the girl you have a crush on + awkardness?



## 00100101

Basically i started drawing digital pictures recently & i posted them on facebook. i found out alot of people actually like my work. Most found out after i did a portrait of 2 girls together.

The person ive liked for several years (but never had the courage to ask her out when she was single, she has a boyfriend now, for a few years, so its not like i have a chance to ask her out again) anyways, she recently commented on the portrait saying she would love to have one done of her. i accepted & asked her to post a link to the picture i would use to draw from & it ended up being the picture of her & her boyfriend at the prom.

just wandering, how would you feel if you were in my place, drawing a picture of the girl you have a crush on with her boyfriend (& not being in a position to ask for another pic to use (because its awkward)) ??

i personally am not sure, but i feel like its not the same as drawing any other pretty person.


----------



## starcrossedlover

Aww *gives Dmon hug* im sorry, that sucks. I bet the only reason she picked that picture is cuz she wanted you to know she has a boyfriend. i dont know why, but i bet thats it. you should draw it though, cuz she obviously is impressed by yur art. Do you have any of yur drawings on this forum? If not then you should post some, cuz i would love to see them.


----------



## 00100101

i suppose you may be right :/
i thought i should still draw it to since it would be too awkward to reject or ask for another.

i dont keep anything on here but i keep it on my online portfolio. Have you heard of DeviantART?

I can message you the link to my stuff


----------



## Scorpius

I would draw her and replace her boyfriend with myself.. :lol

J/k but i personally would just ask for another picture with an excuse like I don't have enough time to draw 2 people..or that I only draw cute girls..haha


----------



## Jcon

crop her bf out of the photo trust me shell get the message


----------



## starcrossedlover

Dude! Yur art is legit!! I love it!!


----------



## Catch 22

Sorry to hear that bro.

I would say based on my rational expierience that she picked the photo for reasons that had nothing to do with you at all.


----------



## 00100101

Catch 22 said:


> Sorry to hear that bro.
> 
> I would say based on my rational expierience that she picked the photo for reasons that had nothing to do with you at all.


Well i guess its better that she picked it not because of me but for another reason. thanks man


----------



## Rixy

There's plenty of fish in the sea. I know it's hard to move on. I'm trying myself but it seems to be the best thing. Besides, I bet a lot of chicks dig art


----------



## Daktoria

Wouldn't do it. It'd make me feel pathetic and lovesick. Your dignity is worth more than doing her this small favor.


----------



## 00100101

Hmm...well i am drawing another person before her (unrelated) & she knows about that. Perhaps after i finish this one & get on to hers, i can just re-ask her what image she wanted me to use & hope she picks a different one :/

if worst comes to worst, i could try to ask her for another pic & just say it is easier to draw one person in a pic than 2.. (which is true, because if i accidently draw one person better than the other, the fact that theyre not in the same pic means it will be less noticable)


----------



## xTKsaucex

In reference to digital art- I'm always happy when I come across a fellow digital painter. Good stuff might I add.


----------



## 00100101

xTKsaucex said:


> In reference to digital art- I'm always happy when I come across a fellow digital painter. Good stuff might I add.


Thank you 
Just started this not too long ago. Id love to see some of your work


----------



## xTKsaucex

http://enter13shikari.carbonmade.com/ - here you go. Been doing DP for a year or so now.


----------



## 00100101

xTKsaucex said:


> http://enter13shikari.carbonmade.com/ - here you go. Been doing DP for a year or so now.


I really like the section 'Somewhere In My Mind', the first 2 images are my favourite  .

i always wanted to draw pictures like that.
i have an image in my head that would look so awesome as a painting but everytime i try to get it out of my head it gets blurry if that makes sense


----------



## 00100101

If anyone is still wondering of how things went....

a week after she showed me the pic of her & her boyfriend, i finished drawing the 2nd person who asked for the drawing (he was before her). 

i made a small white lie about accidently deleting her message that had the pic she sent me. i also asked for a simple pic that had one person in it because it was easier to draw (& it is easier).

The result is.... she sent me a pic of just her 

i call that a POSITIVE RESULT


----------



## Kakaka

Nicely done :boogie


----------



## 00100101

Thanks haha.

Even though her picture is a little small to draw from, I guess I should learn to quit while I'm ahead.


----------



## InadvertentLoveCrisis

I once drew a charcoal portrait of my crush and gave it to her. The day I showed her the picture, she smiled, kissed me, and held me in her arms. We lived happily ever after.

Oh, I wish that really happened. haha

But I really did draw her portrait. She just hugged me and said something when I showed it to her--nothing life changing.

Nothing would ever happen, either. I utterly transformed into a pessimistic mute whenever she tried talking to me; relationships rely on communication, but I didn't have any. I always felt like **** because of that--and school itself. I didn't know how to communicate with or act around people, but now I do... somewhat. 

If I could relive middle school when I first met her, I would do things differently. She attends a university far from mine; I can't see her anymore. My childish dream was utterly crushed when I graduated from high school. Can someone build me a time machine please?

I don't know where I'm going with this. It's been bothering me lately.


----------



## 00100101

InadvertentLoveCrisis said:


> I once drew a charcoal portrait of my crush and gave it to her. The day I showed her the picture, she smiled, kissed me, and held me in her arms. We lived happily ever after.
> 
> Oh, I wish that really happened. haha
> 
> But I really did draw her portrait. She just hugged me and said something when I showed it to her--nothing life changing.
> 
> Nothing would ever happen, either. I utterly transformed into a pessimistic mute whenever she tried talking to me; relationships rely on communication, but I didn't have any. I always felt like **** because of that--and school itself. I didn't know how to communicate with or act around people, but now I do... somewhat.
> 
> If I could relive middle school when I first met her, I would do things differently. She attends a university far from mine; I can't see her anymore. My childish dream was utterly crushed when I graduated from high school. Can someone build me a time machine please?
> 
> I don't know where I'm going with this. It's been bothering me lately.


Same here bro, though shes in uni & im still in sixth form... :/


----------

